
Why myths and metaphors are pivotal to philosophical thinking–not opposed to it - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/philosophy-religion/marta-figlerowicz-myths-enlightenment
======
ErotemeObelus
Metaphor and stories, yes. Myth, no.

The horrific and abominable philosopher Nietzsche said that after the death of
God would follow the death of truth, and truth would be replace by the era of
myths. So instead of truth that the universe is orderly and lawful we would
have the myth that science is going to answer everything. Myth is evil and
destructive. It is the opposite of truth and the tour-de-force of solipsism.

------
HNLurker2
Analytical school of philosophy begs to differ.

